# HDD partitions format



## DeNeDe (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys,
Last night was trying some Ubuntu and Debian installations, but now i want to install windows back on my laptop.
I've tried using an ms-dos bootable usb for use fdisk but i couldn't get fdisk working.
Do you know any other solutions to make the partitions active and ready for windows install ?
cheers!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2014)

The windows instillation disk or Active Kill Disk, Hiren's boot disk, G Parted, Active Partition Manager


----------



## DeNeDe (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm trying with Hiren's boot disk, but has so many tools i dunno what to use.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2014)

GParted or Boot Partition


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 24, 2014)

Isn't it good enough to boot from your windows dvd and start from scratch ? the installer take care of everything for you.


----------



## DeNeDe (Oct 24, 2014)

Used a tool from the list and it worked..
Install won't start if windows can't recognize the partitions.


----------

